# Nach windows update, englische sprache...



## partitionist (3. Februar 2006)

Hab eben Windows Update ausgeführt und nach dem neustart war fast alles auf englisch 
Wenn ich kontextmenü auf dem desktop öffne steht alles auf englisch oder die Laufwerke  beim Arbeitsplatz sind auch auf englisch DVD Drive

Hab in der systemsteuerung nachgeschaut aber da ist alles auf deutsch eingestellt.

Help


----------



## Caliterra (4. Februar 2006)

Du hast genaue Angeben gemacht über Dein System, deshalb kann ich gleich diagnostizieren das Du dein Windows XP pro x64 mit Multilanguage-Support umstellen must.

Scherz beiseite, bitte mach mal ein paar genauer Angaben zu Deinem System. Hat es Multilanguage-Support? Usw.


----------



## partitionist (5. Februar 2006)

Also ich hab Windows XP SP 2, letztens ein Update Pack von Winboard.org eingespielt glaub es war 2.11 oder so. Dann hab ich mit IE7 windows update ausgeführt.
Vielleicht gab es da irgendwelche komplikationen!


> Hat es Multilanguage-Support? Usw.


 -> Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## partitionist (5. Februar 2006)

Wie kann ich die updates wieder rückängig machen Gibt es da eine Lösung


----------



## Caliterra (6. Februar 2006)

ICh denke wenn Du unter Systemsteuerung->Software bist musst oben bei "Updates anzeigen" ein Haken reinmachen und dann kannst Du sie nomarl deinstallieren.

Achte beim Downloaden der MS Patches auf die Sprache.


----------



## partitionist (6. Februar 2006)

Ahhhhhh
Ich kann aus Software nicht zugreifen.
Im Windows Ordner sind doch auch alle alten patches da wie z.B. $NtUninstallKB910437$
es ungefähr 20 ordner soll ich diese diese patches wieder reinstallieren?
Dringend um Hilfe


----------



## Caliterra (6. Februar 2006)

Wieso kannst Du nicht auf "Software" zugreifen? Hast Du keine Rechte?

Du kannst auch einen alten Systemwiederherstellungspunkt laden bevor Du die Installation gemacht hast.

Die Updates per Hand aus dem Windows-Ordner löschen davon würde ich abraten.
Wenn hier was schief läuft kannst Du durchaus Dein Windows zerschiessen.

Hast Du irgendwelche Tools wie TuneUP Utilities oder SiSoftSandra auf Deinem Rechner installiert?


----------

